# Shelf life after opening liquid Baytril



## jameskoi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,

New here.

I'm been searching for hours. I still don't know the true answer.

What's the consensus on strength of liquid Baytril after opening it? I'm going to buy 100ml of this stuff. Smallest size and I won't be using much. It won't expire for another 2 years, but how good is it really after cracking open the bottle? Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

About 1 year after the expiration date.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It used to have the "once opened" life on the bottle and that was relatively short but I can't remember how short. However, I was told to always decant the full amount Baytril that I am going to use for a particular pigeon into a test tube first and that that would extend the life of the open bottle.

Cynthia


----------



## jameskoi (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the the responses!

I read 30 days after bottle is opened.

Being that it's a Rx drug, I read, it only loses its strength about 5% after 30 days but that was just one user comment.

Then some say just follow expiration date on the bottle.

As long as someone tells me they've been using this stuff, say a year after it's cracked opened and still affective (stored in proper conditions of course), I'm a happy camper.

So you guys (or anyone else) been through this scenario? This stuff is not cheap, I don't want to use it just once and chuck the rest next time when needed!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My vet friend did tell me 1 year past the expiration date.

If it's a special compound with baytril, that would be different.


----------



## jameskoi (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't seen the bottle yet but will soon and don't even know the strength. All I was told was it's 2cc for 4 quarts of water. How on Earth that translate to strength? Beats me... It sounds strong. Possibly 10% solution. I'll have a chat with the supplier too about the effectiveness after the bottle is cracked open.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep...that's 10%. I just ordered more. Last year I could buy 100ml for $25.00...I just ordered 25ml for $22.92.
Let us know what you find out. Could be thay just tell us the shelf life is short because they want us to keep ordering.


----------



## jameskoi (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, could be true. I mean 10% is pretty strong. Big deal if it loses 50% of it's potency, I'll just use twice as much. HAhaha.. Unfortunately, not an exact science so dammit!

BTW, I'm using this stuff for koi and will be administering injections instead too! 

Others in the koi community have used oral baytril like this. Not sterile, but a chance I'll take b/c my koi ain't gonna last if ulcer infection keeps growing or doesn't heal.

Sure, I'll report back on my findings. It's $80 for 100ml, and they don't carry anything smaller. So I really want this stuff to last!


----------



## jameskoi (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay... Bought my Baytril. It's from Europe (probably Belgium).

Enrofloxyn 10% right on the lable. GOOD!

2cc per quart of water not 4 quarts as I said before.

One Koi user told me it was affective even after expiry date when bottle cracked open. Seller said same thing, but keep it in the fridge. The bottle mentioned nothing about storage, but Baytril says room temp.

Beats me.


----------

